# Baggies or Lycra



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, Arizona. The debate continues. 

I wear baggies for most trail rides. But if I am racing, I break out the lycra.


----------



## Flying Wombat (May 14, 2004)

I was a baggy guy for mountain, but once I got back into racing I switched back to lycra off road, although I do wear baggies on occasion.
Baggies boil the boys in the summer, although they do take impact with terra firma better I have to give them that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

You need to edit your poll and put in an option for-

I think worrying about what shorts I or someone else wears is cause for concern for my tent-mates at Old Pueblo.


----------



## AKA Monkeybutt (May 9, 2006)

Baggies, I even wear baggies on the road bike. I don’t have anything against huggies, I just don’t own a pair and have to many baggies to justify another pair of shorts.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm a recent convert to baggies now that I've finally found some to fit (or more likely because I finally have the shape that can fit into baggies) Skorts are so yesterday. Lycra for the road...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

DurtGurl said:


> I'm a recent convert to baggies now that I've finally found some to fit (or more likely because I finally have the shape that can fit into baggies) Skorts are so yesterday. Lycra for the road...


" Skorts " There's a compromise. Do they make ' m in Plaid , kilt style.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

damn double post,


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

Road rides=Lycra
DH Rides=Lycra underneath Baggies
XC=Depends on how big I think my butt is that day...


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Su Ling, you are allowed to wear lycra because you are hot, but for all the dudes here:
Please stop with this silly lycra and exposure of your wrinkled skin and old balls...GROSS. 

I understand wearing the lycra when road biking because quike frankly road bike is gay in the first place. I even feel OK wearing lycra on road rides...BUT, as soon as I get home from a road ride I quickly take a shower (to wash the roadie away), pound some beers, and find something hard to punch so that I can reassure myself of my manliness.


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

There is something to be said for the durability of baggies. Back in the midwest, southern Michigan to be exact, there were times of the year where the plant growth would almost overwhelm the trail. There was one trail in particular that I used to ride quite a lot that every late April and into June could shred lycra to pieces after one or two rides. Not to mention all the scratches I'd get all over my arms, looked like I got in a fight with 10 cats. Tough baggies were mandatory there.


----------



## u2metoo (Jul 4, 2006)

Oktoberfest is just around the corner, so das lederhosen will be an option too.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Lycra..hayell no!


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

As Flying Wombat said, baggies can produce a bad case of "schwetty balls" on a hot summer day (or even on a not so hot day). If you don't have balls, well...then I guess you would be a "schwetty betty" (or schwetty castrato). Baggies provide a modicum of protection, and for those who give a damn, modesty, but for comfort you can't beat a quality lycra short. I'll choose baggies for a jaunt to the store or such, where the shock of seeing my "package" could cause a commotion, but for the long haul, I'll take the Lycra, thank you. In my opinion, baggies are more about fashion than function.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

eabos said:


> BUT, as soon as I get home from a road ride I quickly take a shower (to wash the roadie away), pound some beers, and find something hard to punch so that I can reassure myself of my manliness.


maybe you need to hang with a different roadie if you have to wash him off when you get home. for you to reassure yourself of your manliness you need to pretty much get a gender change and try again. especially when you spend most of your time washin roadies.:thumbsup:

all kidding aside. baggies only. lycra makes my ass look like im wearing lycra...


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

pwrtrainer said:


> maybe you need to hang with a different roadie if you have to wash him off when you get home. for you to reassure yourself of your manliness you need to pretty much get a gender change and try again. especially when you spend most of your time washin roadies.:thumbsup:
> 
> all kidding aside. baggies only. lycra makes my ass look like im wearing lycra...


DOH! Priceless. :thumbsup:

What's up dude? Arms healing, you up for starting SoMo on saturdays again?


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

i got a pair of pricey Specialized lycra, and the nut bucket is made of super nerf that lasts forever, 200 uses still good as new. i wear them under nice baggie shells from steapandcheap.com whose nut bucket quickly wears out and I have subsequently excised the worthless nut bucket-bearing lycra. should i vote "lycrosexual?"


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Titus Maximus said:


> As Flying Wombat said, baggies can produce a bad case of "schwetty balls" on a hot summer day (or even on a not so hot day). If you don't have balls, well...then I guess you would be a "schwetty betty" (or schwetty castrato). Baggies provide a modicum of protection, and for those who give a damn, modesty, but for comfort you can't beat a quality lycra short. I'll choose baggies for a jaunt to the store or such, where the shock of seeing my "package" could cause a commotion, but for the long haul, I'll take the Lycra, thank you. In my opinion, baggies are more about fashion than function.


Is that a song from The Full Monte?


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

Denim. Nothings better than denim on a hot day on the bike.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

CactusJoe said:


> DOH! Priceless. :thumbsup:
> 
> What's up dude? Arms healing, you up for starting SoMo on saturdays again?


word!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

So is underamour made out of Lycra? I never actually read what it's made out of. I wear those under some thin baggy B Ball shorts. I don't want to see your junk and I hope you don't want to see mine. If your racing, OK. But cruizing with the boys its pretty creepy...


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

broncbuster said:


> Is that a song from The Full Monte?


No, classic SNL skit with Alec Baldwin as Pete Schwetty with his famous Holiday balls.
http://jeremy.zawodny.com/misc/SNLPete.mpg


----------



## bikerideAZ (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a big c0ck so I wear lycra. I have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Titus Maximus said:


> No, classic SNL skit


Yah I know it wasn't a serious question!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Baggies for me, but I can't do just a pair of regular shorts, to schweaty and hot. I just got a couple pairs of shorts from Hoss MTB/ and they are real nice for the money. Good padding, good wicking and they keep you pretty cool.


----------



## kendogg (Jul 7, 2004)

*Quit Bragging!*



bikerideAZ said:


> I have a big c0ck so I wear lycra. I have nothing to be ashamed of.


Here's mine  and I still wear baggies.


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

I wear spandex. We're talking about mountain biking here. You're going to look like a nerd either way, so you may as well wear what's most comfortable. I bought a pair of baggies, but they're uncomfortable for long rides, and they always seem to get caught on my saddle or on tree right in the middle of a tech move. However, I do keep a t-shirt and baggies in the car for my post ride activities, because it IS lame to eat a burrito in lycra.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

> because it IS lame to eat a burrito in lycra


Lyrca is lame no matter what your doing, unless your a woman  If having schweaty balls is such an issue, you probably don't need those balls guys! :nono:


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Baggies....Guys. Hot chicks.........Lycra. Nuff said.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Lycra. The tighter the better.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> Lycra. The tighter the better.


I like the Wrangler print lycra for the cowboy in me.


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

crashing in lycra sux.. so I usually take the
'onion approach' (layers) gotta have some 
padding down there, just shorts dont cut
it for me.


Lycra for the road, just get a longer/bigger
jersey so your a** doesn't show!

Actually for the road, bibs are even more
comortable, but a pain to deal with during
pit stoppage.

-sir crashalot


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

_/Austin Powers voice on/_ *Lycra baby YA!*
Sometimes, it's even too hot for lycra, that's when the Speedo comes out.


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

What's lame is sacrificing comfort and performance for 'style'. That's lame. Get over yourself, no one cares what you are wearing on the trail. It's not like you have a chance with those hotties at SoMo anyway. 

If you're riding with your girlfriend, or filming some gnar for YouTube, then you might want to think about 'style'. Other than that, no one gives a ****. 

I like to perform the ultimate MTB style fau pa. Platforms, skate shoes, shin guards and spandex. 

I may look like a tool, but NOTHING makes me feel better than passing roadies on Mt. Lemmon while on my way up to Milagrosa on a 6" travel bike with fatty tires, platforms, and shinguards strapped to my Camelback.


----------



## Jammer (Aug 6, 2007)

having invested 100's of dollars in Lycra for my road bike, i got no money to spend hundreds more on baggies. so i wear lycra under and wear hiking shorts or gym shorts on top for the mountain.....


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

tls36 said:


> Baggies....Guys. Hot chicks.........Lycra. Nuff said.


What's with this gender specific rule? What is a luke-warm "chick" supposed to wear? I've misplaced my MTB fashion bible, so you'll have to clue me in.

"What's good for the goose is good for the gander." Nuff said.


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

*Lycra = GAY...*

Dh is more like Commando with baggies, when your bombing you need to let the monkey breath! :ciappa:


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*uh oh*



markskee said:


> Dh is more like Commando with baggies, when your bombing you need to let the monkey breath! :ciappa:


Malibu wears lycra.
He's gonna put the smackdown on you for that :nono:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah but Malibu CAN put the smackdown on you while wearing lycra, unlike these two...


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Yeah but Malibu CAN put the smackdown on you while wearing lycra, unlike these two...


That's great! Those two faries are really upset!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow...slap fight!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

After a couple years of lycra, I found some decent baggies on sale. Sales person said my skin would rip apart before the shorts would. Very first ride: I threw my leg over and "riiiiiiiip" - outer shell ripped in the crotch.

Bought a second pair some months later. They're ok, but I am yet to see the advantage. 
Does lycra look faggie? Worrying about looking faggie is faggie...


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, isn't fashion, like, the most important thing?  

Straight up...whatever works. For the technical riders that have their seats high enough to
get efficient pedal power, the most important thing is choosing whatever snags the nose of
the saddle less when it's time to move from off the front of the seat to off the back of the seat.

I think anyone that's worried more about how they look should switch to those school-girl IM 
text abbreviations that I don't understand.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

For AM/trail/knocking around I go with Hoss Ponderosa's or any cargo I have laying around. For DH I go with an old pair of lycra (for the pad) covered with my Rockgardn Summit DH shorts...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Bawitdaba said:


> For AM/trail/knocking around I go with Hoss Ponderosa's or any cargo I have laying around. For DH I go with an old pair of lycra (for the pad) covered with my Rockgardn Summit DH shorts...


I am really digging the Hoss Ponderosa's. I just got 2 pair from them and they are great. Good padding and they arn't so loose that they got snagged up on your seat, but are loose enough to be comfortable for pedaling in.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

kinda surprised about how little mention of using pockets on baggies. on the mtb I use them all the time for wrenches, maps, eyedrops, one-y, chapstick, goo, or picking up trash i find on the trail...


----------



## Alpinevelo (Jan 13, 2005)

That's shouldn't even be a question. Lycra is the only way to go. Unless you are insecure and care about others seeing or commenting about your ass in spandex. But believe me no one cares...


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

chollaball said:


> kinda surprised about how little mention of using pockets on baggies. on the mtb I use them all the time for wrenches, maps, eyedrops, one-y, chapstick, goo, or picking up trash i find on the trail...


Good point. I have carried maps in my baggy's pockets countless times. It would suck carrying a map with just lycra. How can it be done? Sticking it inside the shorts sounds uncomfortable and would trump any comfort argument. A map would also get wet from this.

Hmm. The lycra without a doubt people are now put on the defensive. Major battle victory for the Baggy Army.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pair of quicksilver shorts from the Anthem Outlets. I just find the shorts I really like specifically for riding are way too expensive. I do wear lycra on longer rides under shorts.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

Dirdir said:


> Major battle victory for the Baggy Army.


all this talk of moose knuckles, tight butts, and personal insecurity is just fine with me. but DirDir making me Joan of Arc for the Baggy Army is just creepy! :yikes:


----------



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> Good point. I have carried maps in my baggy's pockets countless times. It would suck carrying a map with just lycra. How can it be done? Sticking it inside the shorts sounds uncomfortable and would trump any comfort argument. A map would also get wet from this.
> 
> Hmm. The lycra without a doubt people are now put on the defensive. Major battle victory for the Baggy Army.


Geoff (or should I say "Your Hotness"??)...please stick with the baggies. Just as I wince when I see lumpy chicks stuffed into 2-3 size-too-small sports bras at the gym, I also wince when I see guys with uber-hairy white legs stuffed into lycra. Ugh.

Seriously, this debate always kills me. Who gives a flying fock what you wear on the trail. I'm one of those "wear what I feel like" riders -- some days its lycra, other days its baggies. From a pure functional standpoint, anybody that argues against wearing lycra shorts is just plain homophobic and has probably never even tried the stuff -- they're cheaper, cooler, form fitting (so as not to snag the seat when you have to drag your ass on the back tire), allow you to move much more freely, and typically have a much better chamois than baggies. I can't count on my hands and toes how many times I've gotten my crotch hung up on my seat when wearing baggies and have either had to endure the entire downhill section of trail stuck behind the seat...or worse...biffed it. Baggies also make me crazy when they start to stick to sweaty legs and restrict movement. And lastly, baggies have a tendency to show crack...which is WAY more disgusting then anything in lycra could ever be.

OTOH...baggies are far more durable than lycra (although I'm surprised at how many times I've crashed in lycra and it's gone unscathed). So when I am doing a tech ride that has a high degree of crashing...I'm always in baggies, always. And if it's cold outside, I'm sporting the baggies as well.

Oh...one more comment...Cannondale makes a SUPERB baggy short called the "Grind". They have these 2 straps that pull the crotch way up into the boys, effectively minimizing the chance of getting hooked on the saddle. At first I thought it was a gimmick, but after 6 months of using them, the sh!t works.

Thx...Doug


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

Lycra well concealed under Dickies work shorts.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Oct 3, 2006)

lycra on the road and baggies on the trail for me.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd wear lycra but my wife won't let me buy my own clothes. But that's because I have no fashion sense, which is probably why I'd wear lycra in the first place.


----------



## big_perm (Jan 16, 2007)

azdog said:


> Nice pair of quicksilver shorts from the Anthem Outlets. I just find the shorts I really like specifically for riding are way too expensive. I do wear lycra on longer rides under shorts.


Finally a winner...without showing weiner!! I'm in this boat , same durabililty and function of baggies, for about 25 bucks, even less on clearance. They also arent as thick as mtb baggies, so when paired with some exofficio breifs means nothing but business for your business.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

lycra under shorts is hillarious


----------



## AZSunGod (Sep 13, 2006)

I wear my lycra under some gym shorts from Target. What's wrong with that? I get the padding from the lycra and the protection from the baggies for when I go OTB. I don't find it to be any hotter than wearing tighty whiteies under baggies.


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

eabos said:


> Su Ling, you are allowed to wear lycra because you are hot, but for all the dudes here:
> Please stop with this silly lycra and exposure of your wrinkled skin and old balls...GROSS.
> 
> I understand wearing the lycra when road biking because quike frankly road bike is gay in the first place. I even feel OK wearing lycra on road rides...BUT, as soon as I get home from a road ride I quickly take a shower (to wash the roadie away), pound some beers, and find something hard to punch so that I can reassure myself of my manliness.


I don't think I could have said it better myself. I hate the fact that I have to ride on the road to the trail head. Anyways. I like baggies for all occasions. I have some oakley's I obtained off steepandcheap and they kick a$$!


----------



## ShikePSH (Sep 24, 2004)

Why should there be a debate on this? Wear whatever the h*ll you want when you ride. Does it really matter what other folks think about how you dress? Not to me. I don't give a fat rats a$$ what other people think about what I'm wearing when I'm riding. What other people think does NOT effect how, when, where or how often I ride. I could care less and neither should anyone else. Just get out and ride. Forget making a fashion statement, or worrying about making a fashion mistake, just get out and ride your freaking bike and enjoy yourself. Screw all the debates about Lycra vs Baggies! Wear what makes you happy and what you can be comfortable with at the time. Crap! Ride naked if thats what trips your trigger. However..... If you do ride naked and you are on the same trail as me, let me lead..... Thats an image I don't need burned into my memory...Cheers folks and ride on!


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

ShikePSH said:


> Ride naked if thats what trips your trigger.


That really could "trip your trigger". It brings to mind a painful reminder I recently got of one of the short comings of baggies. Riding to the store in my fashionable baggy shorts (with nothing underneath), an awkward manuever caused my boys to become pinched between my thigh and the saddle. Ouch! This is less likely to happen with lycra, as your "package" is neatly tucked up out of harms way. So, If you are not female, or a eunuch, and insist on wearing baggies, be sure to wear something underneath to keep your danglies from dangling, or you could be singing like a castrato.


----------

